# Who was in your first town?



## UnderWish (Oct 9, 2017)

In my first town, the final cut ended up being:
Wolfgang, Mitzi, Twiggy, Mint, Vesta, Cyrano (He wouldn't leave), Daisy, a penguin (dont remember what one, either Friga or Aurora), and Kiki. I never played online back then so I just ended up getting really lucky with the random move-ins.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

In my first new leaf town I remember Lucha, Poppy, Caroline, Leonardo, Diana, Chief, Mira, Pierce, Rosie, and Vesta  I feel very sentimental about my first NL villagers...


----------



## mitfy (Oct 9, 2017)

i actually started with a different town before resetting and doing my current town. i didn't have it for that long.
i do remember i had simon though! i loved him. i also had a sheep... i think it was eunice? other than that i don't really remember.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't remember all of the villagers that were in my old town, I just remember the ones I liked, which were Vesta, Liz, Vladimir and Olivia. Liz was a cute alligator, and I still wish she was in ACNL.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 10, 2017)

My first NL town was Feldspar, which is still around. But the first AC game I ever played was Wild World. When I stopped playing, I know I had Peewee, Tipper, Punchy, Alice, and Dora . . . can't remember the others. Before they moved out, I also had Antonio, Biskit, Peanut, Filbert, Bill, Pate, and Monique. Peewee, Dora, and Tipper were my favorites, along with Antonio and Biskit, who both devastated me with their departure. I'm the only person on this website who likes the gorilla villagers because Peewee was my first villager friend.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 14, 2017)

I can only remember so many, but there was:

Kiki
Ankha
Broccolo
Victoria
Flo

And that's all I can remember.


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

Ugh I can barely remember. I reset so many times... Lol

Wolfgang
Lucky
Bam
Whitney...

They're the only ones I can remember lol.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 19, 2017)

My first town had villagers such as: Poppy, Dizzy, Flo, Ed, Keaton, Drift, Rizzo, Ali, Apple(honestly idk wether or not was in my town since she came into my town very late), Pierce, Molly, Freckles, Vesta, Chester, Cesar, Tammy, Rodeo, and Flora. There could be more vilagers and I probably forgot about them. Anyway the villagers I had were pretty great. I still remember some bad and good memories. I especially got sad when Ed moved. ;_;


----------



## ShafferFamily5 (Oct 19, 2017)

I only vaguely remember my first Wild World save...I can't remember which squirrel it was I had that I liked so well, but I remember I was so excited about my squirrel villagers that I was like..having a complete squee fit and made my husband look at her. xD He doesn't get Animal Crossing's appeal at all, so he was like "Um....nice?" xD


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2017)

In my wild world town, I THINK I had, Wart Jr, Pecan, Octavia, Aurora

Know I had Benedict but moved him out, know I had Queenie who I HATED with passion. 

Think I had Tangy, Whitney and my MVP in that game Bob as well


----------



## Kitsey (Oct 19, 2017)

My first town was in New Leaf - I started with Static, Gala, Diana, Antonio, and Wendy. That was before I found this site and knew how lucky I was to get Diana. Then Big Top, Ed, and Kitt moved in. Then Hazel did and I reset.


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 22, 2017)

In the GCN Animal Crossing... hmm..I can't remember them all but i'll try! Patty, Bob, Camofrog, a super mean squirrel, Sandy, Honey, Otis and Rosie! Rosie has always been a favorite of mine since then. I swear they've made the animals a lot nicer since this game. I remember Phyllis, CamoFrog, the squirrel, and Mr. Resetti were so mean to me! Haha. Although Resetti was mostly funny. Although I didn't like the "repeat after me" stuff he did. That was annoying.


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 22, 2017)

I believe I had Erik, Lucky, Bella, Diana and Hippeaux (if that's how you spell his name). I reset shortly after.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 22, 2017)

I still remember my first town clearly. It was back in City Folk and I had Bluebear, Sydney, Broccolo, Butch, Gloria and Jitters as starters.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 22, 2017)

In the GameCube version (haven't played in AGES but I think I remember most of my villagers), I had Tank, Cookie, Derwin, Eloise, Rasher, Queenie, Cube, and I can't remember more than that.
In New Leaf, my first villagers were Anicotti, Chops, Ava, Hugh, and Rory. The only original left is Chops, and he is so sweet


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

New Leaf is the only Animal Crossing game i've had, and Hooptown is the only town i've ever had.

my original villagers were Monique, Penelope, Gaston (eventually let him move out), Lolly (lost in time travelling snafu), and Drago (same as Lolly).  my original move-ins were Rocket, Rizzo, Tank, Olaf (hated him and got him to move out asap), Freya, and Ribbot (replacement for Olaf).


----------



## Iced_Holly (Oct 24, 2017)

In my Gamecube town, I've had Olivia, Biff, Bob, Patty, Cookie, Lucky, Gaston, Rizzo, Genji, Freya, Carrie, Goldie, aaaand.... those are all the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

I ended up abandoning my town after a little while, but I remember having Roscoe in it as one of my starter villagers. I now have him in my new town, which is nice since I really like him! I think I also had Frita and Yuka.


----------



## Jhin (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh man, I've resetted so many times it's hard to remember. I think in New Leaf I had Puck, Leo, Vesta, Pietro, Bluebear, Ankha, Deirdre and Eugene. Bluebear's Pic was the first one I got before I even knew how to get pictures or that they even existed, so she holds a special place in my heart - but I loved Pietro more than her so I chose to get him back in my current town over her. Sorry Bluebear


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 27, 2017)

Back in my Gamecube town, I had Woolio right from the beginning, who ended up being my favourite villager (It broke my heart when he didn't make a return in Wild World). I also had a lot of luck by getting two others of my favourites in the same town by pure chance: Fang and Roscoe <3 I also remember having Aziz, who kept painting my roof in colors I hated (but I liked him anyway) xD' Oh, and Belle, Mitzi and Bubbles. My islander was Annalise.


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 27, 2017)

My very first town was in the original game, and I found it very recently after nearly 8 years. Off the top of my head I remember Kiki, Rio, Cookie, Mint, Boots, Jane, and Opal. There were more, though, so I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 27, 2017)

In my first town on Wild World I had Gabi (my first best friend on the game and the one who got me hooked on it), Chow, Goose, and Chevre as starters (I don't know why I remember having four starting villagers, but I'm pretty sure I met all four of them on the day I made the town), and I also had Eloise (either her or Chevre gave me my first ever picture), Kiki, Freckles, Filbert, Bob, Agent S, Maelle, Ribbot, Purrl, Dotty, Kid Cat, Static, Mint, and some other villagers that I can't remember. I think I might have also had Dizzy, Monique, Robin, Snake, and Kabuki, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2017)

I only remember a couple, but the ones that stand out are Lily, Filbert, and Punchy. Filbert and Punchy have made it to my top list of favorite villagers, but I was never a huge fan of Lily to be honest. Wasn't a fan of the frog villager designs, but I find the cat, squirrel, and wolf adorable!


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

Started play new leaf during christmas 2016. I started with, olivia, mitzi, barold, sprinkle, and barold


----------



## Weiland (Oct 29, 2017)

I only remember Daisy being in my first town ever. I miss her.


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

I can't remember all of them, but I'm pretty sure I had Chow, Snake, Tangy, Baabara, and Angus in my first town in Wild World.

I know for a fact Tangy was one of my starters because it seems like she follows me from game to game. I *always* have her in my town.


----------



## amemome (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow... let's see if I remember...

ACNL was my first game and I'm pretty sure I had Bree, Wolfgang, Chrissy, Rhonda, and Lyman.


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 31, 2017)

It was in City Folk. It was called Animalt (I tried to type Animaltown but it didn't fit) and I can only remember having Francine, Rod, Violet and Egbert. I think I had more but I didn't know how to save so I lost that town and started a new one (and I remembered to save!) I was about 7 so I didn't realise you had to save the town.
RIP Animalt. Forever in my heart.


----------



## Sukibri (Nov 1, 2017)

Lolly, Rosie, Violet, Jeremiah, Groucho are the ones I can remember


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 8, 2017)

my first town had Diana, Tank, Cheri, Rhonda, and Al. 
I can't believe I remember them all, I've had my town for almost 4 years.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 8, 2017)

My first town in New Leaf only last a few months before I restarted. I don't remember everyone who was there, but I remember having Phoebe, Tia, Tangy, and Hamphrey.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

My first town had Cheri as my peppy. I got it a few months after release and I've reset 5 times, the first in January 2014 and then again late February, and then in June, and then in December, and then late August 2017.


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh gosh, this was from GC back in 2005, but I remember a few: Mitzi (my fav), Anchovy, Apollo, Tank, and Roald.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 8, 2017)

My first town and the one I'm still playing in originally had Bianca, Eloise, Scoot, Lucy, and uhhhh Knox I think, a bit shaky on my memory but I'm pretty sure those are right


----------



## horan (Nov 9, 2017)

The villagers I remmeber are Aziz ? RIP MY FAVORITE JOCK EVER IN GAME ? Nate and Freckles. I had to get Nate and Freckles in my New Leaf town. If they?d added Aziz with the Welcome Amiibo extension, I would have to have him too. Alas, I still suffer and miss my blue haired lion bro.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 9, 2017)

Since I was so young when I had my first town in Wild World I can only remember the villager I for some reason I decided was my best friend- Sally. The plainest, most boring villager I could have chosen but I for some reason l loved her anyways


----------



## spoonfork (Nov 9, 2017)

I had Bones, Greta, Vladimir, Peaches, and Gaston. I still have Bones to this day.


----------



## Magik_Mike (Nov 12, 2017)

In my first town, the only villager I quite remember would be pompom. I used to talk to her all the time and she was one of the first villagers I got a picture from. Sadly she moved towns and I moved on.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 12, 2017)

I have no idea who was in my first town. I first played the Gamecube one years ago. I wouldn't remember my New Leaf starting villagers if the plaza tree didn't tell me. I just remember I had Sly when I started and Julian moved in a few days later. I also had some pig villager I couldn't wait to move out. lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

My first ever town was on Wild World in 2007. I remember all 10 villagers I had before I reset. My 3 original villagers were Wart Jr, Rodeo, and Goldie. Goldie moved away, which actually scarred me as a child (I cried for weeks afterward and got a Goldie plush because I missed her so much). The rest were Nibbles, Mint, Bella, Stitches, Bill, Mallary, and Savannah. My character was ?gracie? and my town was called ?woods.? Gosh I would give anything to somehow go back to that town, but I reset because it just wasn?t the same without Goldie.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I can only remember that in my first Wild World town I had Alfonso and Rodeo. I don't know why I remember those two. In my first New Leaf town I had Kody, Elmer, Whitney, Grizzly and Pekoe


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 17, 2017)

I think it was Hyrule (i know lameeee)
but i love elevs, and love LOTR, I wad playing TS2, and they had a way to make the Aliens with  Hyrule ears, there was another hat or something to make have  Zelda or Link ears


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Wild World, I remember I had Tank, Static, and I forgot the other one.
New Leaf, Poppy, Chrissy, and I forgot the others as well.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

I wish I would have kept track of all my villagers and the order in which I had them. Especially since one of my character houses is dedicated to villager pics of all the ones I have had. I'm afraid I might be missing some, but I don't remember. I don't remember all my originals. I know for sure it was: Monty, Curly (Still have since hes a dreamie, I lost him once though), Gigi, I think Molly, and I think Zucker. Other then that I really don't remember.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 18, 2017)

My first town didn't last very long because I didn't like the name I had come up with and decided to make it similar to my friend's town name since he brought the game to my attention. As such I don't recall who my true initial villagers were except for Hopper. As the years have passed by and I've gotten older and smarter, I've come to regret deleting and restarting that initial town because Hopper was and remains one of my favorite villagers and because the new town name I came up with was horrible and I totally didn't catch onto the pun that my friend made.

As far as villagers who were part of the town that came to be after that short lived first town? Ace, Boots, Butch, Louie, Mitzi, Spike, and Tad come to mind. I remember having Blaire, Bunnie, Cleo (and she's still in that town to this day), Claude, and Oxford but I know those all moved into my town from my friend's town.


----------



## vvindows98 (Nov 18, 2017)

in my current town i had Chief, Bunnie, Cookie, Samson, Gayle and Agnes (and a few others ofc but i forgot)
plus i've had 4 towns since getting acnl and Kyle has been in 3 of those by chance - if he leaves my current one i'm gonna be so upset omg


----------



## whyhannah (Nov 25, 2017)

Chrissy, Curly, Filbert, Savannah (at least the ones that I remembered/saved moving letters from)


----------



## BlueberryPoptarts (Nov 25, 2017)

my first game was acnl. i only remember Portia (b/c i loved her to death dude), marina, and walker.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

I remember a few from my first town (Wild World): Queenie, Derwin, Tabby, Tangy, Lucy, Kiki, Whitney.



Spoiler: the story lmao



- There was *Queenie*, who I hated. I thought the hairs on her head were weird but she was purple so I was going to let it slide. However, then I realized she was a snooty and would be all snobby to me. I could usually handle it but I always wanted to fire back at her like "yoooo girl, look at the top of your head!1!" basically i'm blaming Queenie for making me a petty person

- There was *Derwin* who I thought was funny and stuff. But like, the lazies in Wild World, from what I remember, would have these little dialogues that would pop up, insinuating they had a crush on you. So Derwin become the young me's "friend who everyone knew had a crush on her." I really tried to worldbuild, obvs LMA9ONVFVBFK //shot

-* Tabby* was one of my character's best friends. She scared me a little at first, but her house was really far on the map from mine and Tom Nook's. Yet she was always getting sick, like I mean always, and I would do a ton of running to bring her medicine every few days, it felt like. lol

- *Tangy *was cute, but young me could NEVER STOP LAUGHING when I saw her. I would just lose it like, "SHE'S AN ORANGE. MOM LOOK. SHE'S A CAT, BUT SHE'S AN ORANGE" and couldn't get over it. I thought she was the funniest thing ever and my mom was so done with me.

- *Lucy* was so sweet and she was the start of my love for Normal villagers. She was always planting and watering flowers in her yard and she just seemed so precious and domestic?? Like she perfect little villager that I just wanted to put in my pocket and protect.

- *Kiki *was also a cutie of mine and now that I'm writing this out, I realize I had 3 cats and that they all lived in the sae corner on my map?? HMMMMMMMMMMM???

- I have a bit of a sad memory concerning *Whitney*. I still love her, but I don't think I could have her in my New Leaf town without thinking about my experience with her in Wild World. Basically, Whitney was one of my obsessions. I loved her so so so much. She was so confident and beautiful and I wanted to do everything for her. I remember telling my mom that she was the villager my character had crush on. And, instead of being concerned that I was in love with a digital wolf, like I maybe expected her to be, she asked me point blank "but that's a girl wolf, isn't it honey?" And I was so thrown. Like, I knew she was but I never thought about it?? Like?? And when I told her yeah, she was like "that's not how it works, honey. your character is a girl too, see?" So, because of that, I was really sad and made a second boy character in my house so I could still "date Whitney." But I never wanted to play him. I wanted to play _my_ character. So I eventually would get a little sad when I saw Whitney, "knowing" that my character that I liked couldn't be with her. So I started to avoid her a bit and she eventually moved and I cried lmao. So when I see her now, I'm reminded of the fact that when I was like 8, my mom was less concerned with me being romantically attracted to animated wolves than she was about me being in a fictional queer relationship. ha

Those are the only ones I can really remember. I had Chief at some point but I'm almost positive that he was a move-in that came after I had stopped playing for months one time so I don't really count him as a "first villager," per se.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

I can't remember them all but I know I had Gaston, Puddles, Octavian, Kidcat, Agent S, Gabi and Kabuki


----------



## ElliottRocks12 (Dec 3, 2017)

i restarted so many times. I remember in my first town ( ACCF ) I had Moose, Dizzy, Hopper, Limberg, and that's all I can remember


----------



## nanamii (Dec 3, 2017)

i only remeber that i had bob the cat and omg me and him were best friends .. i still own the two pictures of himself that he gave me .. never gonna restart the town of wisteria because of that purple cat


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 4, 2017)

In my very first AC town from Wild World out of who I can remember I had Tank, Dora and Biskit. Can't for the life of me remember who the other 7 were... lol


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

Bones which is why hes' my favourite


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I can't even remember? I know Bianca and Tammy were because I still have them but that's it.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

In my WW town: 

Dora 
Wolfgang 
Ribbot 
Frobert 
Tabby 
Daisy 
Eloise 
Angus


----------

